# New curriculum for Junior/Senior high youth groups



## JTB.SDG (Dec 6, 2018)

Guys,

Just got this message from my presbytery and wanted to pass it along:

* * * * *

One of the challenges many churches like ours face is finding good resources to use that are Bible-based and Reformed. We are blessed as a denomination to have _Great Commission Publications_, but one of the areas that is still lacking is _Junior & Senior High Youth Group and Sunday School material._

There's plenty out there for sale, but it is often very generic, mostly topical, rarely Reformed and often, downright theologically wrong. Our students deserve better! That's why we have developed the *ERG series *that is Evangelical, Reformed and Grace-driven.

Each study is easy-to-use, low cost (Available on Amazon, BAM, Barnes & Noble and other fine retailers.), student-tested and designed specifically for Junior and Senior High students. We are releasing material regularly, but we currently offer studies in _Judges; Esther, Ezra & Nehemiah; Isaiah; Ruth & Song of Songs; Acts; Ephesians; Phillippians & Colossians_ as well as _Hot Topics._ (48 topics on things students wonder about like is smoking marijuana wrong and do pets go to heaven?) It is possible to have curriculum for an entire school year for one of these groups for about $20. That means we aren't doing this to make money, but to bless our fellow PCA churches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 6, 2018)

Any links? No idea where to find this on Amazon; basic searches yield no results

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## JTB.SDG (Dec 6, 2018)

Here it is y'all:

https://www.amazon.com/Eric-Dugan/e/B06W2N42KQ/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------

